# Other bands asking to use your gear



## Thanatopsis (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm sure I'm not the only person who's been at a gig and been asked by a member of another band to use some of your equipment or instruments. I've only been asked twice, once for a guitar, once for an amp and didn't let them. One time though, my amps ride had to leave anyways(I drive an Audi TT and with the back seats folded down, it's an inch too narrow to fit my 4x12) so a friend was putting it in his car and had to leave after we finished playing. It's not that I'm a selfish dick, I might do it for someone I knew as long as I trusted them. I take very good care of my things(not just music gear, if I spend my money on something, I'm going to treat it well). With random people, I don't know that they put the same care into things as I do. Overall though I'd always be more open to letting someone use an amp than a guitar.

So how do you guys feel about this and usually handle the situation? 

Also, unless something happens at the last minute, I question the type of person that thinks it's OK to show up to a gig without even knowing for sure that you will have an instrument and/or amp to play. That's one of the most unprofessional things I can think of to do. If you don't end up getting stuff to use, I wouldn't plan on the owner having you back to "play" there again.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 24, 2014)

Really depends on the situation for me. 

My bass player plays in another band and I'd let him use my pedalboard from time to time.

I'd help out some green kids if theres a malfunction and have several times, both with guitar and amp. 

If its an illegal underground show (I play those often), you're not getting shit from me unless you're in my circle.

Think about Karma, too. You might honestly need help one night..


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Leuchty (Sep 25, 2014)

I've let a few people use my amp and cab, no biggie really... I just keep my eye on it.

Beats loading it in the car and keeping an eye on the car...


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 25, 2014)

"Be charitable if someone is in genuine need, but do not let people take advantage of you." I figure this is a good rule of thumb for gear and life.


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 25, 2014)

Just don't ever lend your guitar to Prince...


----------



## Thanatopsis (Sep 25, 2014)

Given To Fly said:


> "Be charitable if someone is in genuine need, but do not let people take advantage of you." I figure this is a good rule of thumb for gear and life.


Yeah, I understand shit happens because sometimes things that are beyond your control get in your way. The odds of me loaning a guitar vs amp are much less(though both are low). For anything though, a big part of the consideration would be the vibe I get from the person and how responsible and trustworthy they come off as. And look at their car. Regardless of what it is, its condition will tell you how they take care of things.


----------



## LoudFastThrash (Sep 25, 2014)

Every time you book a gig you should figure out who brings what sans breakables (heads/cymbals/snare/etc) either split guitar cabs bass cab and drums or get some extra money and bring it all. But if someone's in a pinch you should always help out if you can. Don't book if the band has a habit.


----------



## Bodes (Sep 25, 2014)

All depends on who they are and what they want/need.

Amps, I'm less picky letting dudes borrow. If from interstate, and they have a gig booked for us in their town, most probably lend my amps. Gives them more space in their car and ditto for the return for us.
Guitars... Most likely not. Unless their a really good mate.
Cables and small shit: not a problems, shit happens sometimes.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 25, 2014)

It all depends, if someone shows up and their gear dies while setting up or they are touring, then sure, but if someone shows up and just asks to use the other band's stuff because they did not bother to bring any, then, no.

I played a show where this other band we knew had heard of my iPad/JamUp rig and ragged on me for it, so during soundcheck, said band's guitarist's amp craps out and he asks me if he can borrow my rig, lol, I set him up in 2 minutes and the show went on...


----------



## The Q (Sep 25, 2014)

Not happening, unless they're people I trust or I can at least judge them quickly if it's an emergency.


----------



## UncurableZero (Sep 25, 2014)

I've let other people use my stuff a couple of times, mainly because their main "rig" was crap and we were playing in front of a lot of people. What do you seriously expect when you come to play a show and you only bring your Boss Metal Zone pedal? This happened on one occasion and I was given a couple of annoyed looks when I suggested that they don't plug their pedals straight to FOH.
I'm not being an elitist, a lot of unconventional rigs work very well, but nobody should suffer through a whole show of MT-2 -> FOH.
I wouldn't lend any one my guitar if I didn't know them well though.


----------



## TBF_Seb (Sep 25, 2014)

I play a sevenstring and Axe-Fx + active monitor. Most people are confused to play with either anyway 

Guitar: only if I know the person well enough, or it's a case of emergency and I have a decent impression of the person.
Amp: I'd say rather yes than no, but the typical guy is unable to cope with a preprogrammed midi controller + Axe-Fx.


----------



## karjim (Sep 25, 2014)

People could die before I lend my main guitar. And my back up too btw .
I've never play with some serious furious pro guitarists who didn't have a serious furious pro guitar GEAR....so the only times it happened to me it was some kids that I didn't trust.
I lend only to people as maniac as I am. "Take care of your stuff cause you like it and it's expensive, don't play The Who, you don't have endorsements"
Amps are another story. Like said before, if one of this bastard dies during a gig I would let my amp, but "don't touch my settings before I could get a pic of these dumbass !!!"
Cables and other shit I say yes only if I know the guy, otherwise it's lost. Too many cables lost these years so the store is closed.
"And why I'm the only one who prepare myself to any kind of shit ?" That's the only question sometimes it comes to my mind.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Sep 25, 2014)

Given To Fly said:


> "Be charitable if someone is in genuine need, but do not let people take advantage of you." I figure this is a good rule of thumb for gear and life.



That's definitely something I had to learn the hard way. In general, do NOT lend people your gear. It never works in the end.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 25, 2014)

Funny thing, I've only played live (god awfully) 2 times in my life when I was younger, and both times I was asked to lend some part of my gear. 

One time was my Digitech DEATH METALURU distortion pedal (oh the sweet metal youth I've been through) from an unknown dude that would play next in the gig that was at a fvcking school I didn't even go to .

EDIT: I don't care how old you are, get your own fvcking gear. A gig is not craigslist, nor a sampling booth in a guitar store. The guy just liked the pedal and wanted to try it, he didn't need it before he listened to it, he didn't need it afterwards (even if he didn't have a distortion pedal in the first place).

EDIT 2: I heard this particular gem that day: "Well we'll play a couple of Iced Earth covers. One of our guitarists is tuned half step down (as in almost all of the old Iced Earth songs), and the other is tuned to standard. We think it makes an interesting sound" .... 

The second time I was asked to lend my guitar (warlock 7 string- sweet metal youth part 2) to someone I did know, that supposedly had a bit of a problem cause for some reason his floyd rose on his ibanez sunk so he had lots of buzz. I made up the (semi acceptable) excuse that I was tuned half step down, and I didn't want to mess up with my set up. It's not that I didn't trust that guy in particular, it's just I didn't trust his butthead thrash metal bandmates. Since he was the quiet guy in his band, if something happened to the guitar I was negatively predisposed that his bandmates would say "fvck this guy just say it was like that before you used it" or something like that.

EDIT 3: He end up playing with his own guitar. I don't know if he fixed it or something, but I couldn't hear any buzz anyways cause the sound was horrible anyways and you could barely make out the notes.

I know the above aren't anything extreme, but if it's risky to lend your gear when you're a yound adult, imagine how it would be when dealing with 16 year olds...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 25, 2014)

If I know them, I'll all for it because I know they'll respect it as much as I do. I baby all of my stuff. there are some guitars I prefer to keep just as recording guitars because if they got dinged or scratched, I'd probably throw a bitch fit.


----------



## asher (Sep 25, 2014)

We're kinda small. My drummer and bassist both have been straight up offered house or nicer gear just cause people around here seem to be cool like that 

I also run Axe/FRFR, so while I'm not against the idea I think it'd do more harm than good, haha.


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 25, 2014)

If I know the band and trust them then I'll let them use whatever they need if they clear it with me pre-show. 

If someones amp craps out right before their set, and its a band I dont really know, I'll let them use it, but watch them like a hawk (and tell them to please let me know if they twiddle any knobs). I definitely wouldn't let somebody I dont really know use my guitars, though.


----------



## Experimorph (Sep 25, 2014)

I think managing this sort of stuff is an integral part of the metal music scene on smaller stages here. My band's always in direct contact with the groups sharing the stage about who's bringing in what beforehand. It's cool to let another band use your amp, for instance, if they arrive from a far-away town and it's been dealt with. As such, we've had the chance to use someone else's amps and cabs as well. I've played through other bands' bass cabs at some places; in return, I've let members of other bands play through my Pod simply because they heard my live sound and liked it.

I'm not as sympathetic when it comes to handing down your own instrument, unless it's really necessary due to strings snapping or something like that. So far, I've never had to borrow anyone's instrument nor have I had to lend mine. Being willing to help and being helped when needed is cool; taking advantage of someone and being taken advantage of ain't.


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2014)

I lent my RGA321f for my friend to use it in I, The Breather so yeah I guess I trust people I know 

Almost lent an amp for a whole tour too, I mean if someone at a show asked me if they could use my amp I don't see why I wouldn't let them. I also never really gigged with my most expensive guitars so would have definitely let someone borrow that too if they really needed it. 

Although if someone wants to use my PRS SC or my ESP Eclipse


----------



## indreku (Sep 26, 2014)

This is a rather delicate question,

well, Here in Estonia, most young bands rely on the local venue to have some gear(and they usually do, some old MG Marshall's or so), so there is on real reason to borrow some gear. But I have borrowed my amp to few friends and once to some unknown band, because the head was acting up.
Nowadays I play a Kemper and I think I will not lend this to anyone, as it is rather more personal than a tube amp and harder for most to understand.

I do have a tale to tell, about being careful to whom do you lend your stuff.
A friends band was performing at a gig and one of the young bands asked to use their stuff on stage( I think a Crate blue Voodoo 120), being a good guy and all hi did not see no harm. But alas, the young dude got bit carried away and started jumping around the stage, and since he was using a cable that was barely 3m long(10 feet), he pulled down the whole stack( the guitar and the cab was standing on top of a transport case as well). I remember the reaction of the guitarist as he was just standing next to me at the time and I saw the light go out in his eyes. 
Good thing is that nothing bad happened and all was well and the band could continue playing after a quick restart, it is a good example. - So if you have to borrow, be careful and even if you are a band who moves usually around, when borrowing other peoples stuff, try to restrain from doing so.

Guitar wise - I don't think so, not my main guitar on stage or the backup(def. not the backup). I do play fairly inexpensive guitars live, as to I prone to move and jump and smash into our bass player or something on the stage(like the lighting gear above the drummer once) a lot and do not want to risk with damaging an expensive guitar, but the ones I use are set up the way I like them and we do play in drop G on 6 strings, so they would need to restring them and well that is not going to happen.


----------



## SnoozyWyrm (Sep 26, 2014)

I am not that old (28yo) but my - rarely vocalised - rule is "I don't borrow stuff to kids or people with kid mentality" I've seen much that I'd rather not. 

And there are multiple signs that something is wrong, so you can protect yourself and your possessions. 

Your fretboard has DNA smack on it &#921; can see from distance? Nope.
You are late for a gig you are supporting? Nope.
You are rude to the soundman? Nope.

Story-time:

Drunk dude breaks a string on a floyd (rustiest floyd ever) guitar during a pull-up and everything goes out of whack. Whole band gives me the puppy-eyes treatment. So...I give him my drop-C guitar (lucky him that we played some songs in drop-C). I warn him that pulling more than 3 steps will .... up everything since my KV doesn't have that range. Dude proceeds to play slide with a beer bottle and break the tremolo-arm in the socket  "No drop-C songs tonite guys" was my reaction. Needless to say that was the last time.

PS:Only person I am up for helping is the drummer. He needs manual help and it's not his fault if his bandmates are not-caring asshats.


----------



## Crooked Groove Mutant (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of people using my gear really. I will allow someone to use my amp in a pinch if it's a reasonable excuse but even then I don't really want them messing with my settings. As far as guitars go it's not happening. Theres just too much about it that makes me uncomfortable. The only thing that would change the situation for me Is if it we're in a touring setting. In that case it at least ensures some degree of accountability and then the band wouldn't have to miss a show or multiple shows before they're able to remedy the issue.


----------



## chamelious (Sep 26, 2014)

Lending shells cabs when prearranged- defo

Lending shells cabs when not prearranged- usually

Lending anything else- Never, unless its a friends band and something blows or something. 

This happened to me once. 

We played a gig 300 miles away, local band brought (awful) shells for everyone to use. Their drummer says to ours "since i let you use my (awful) shells, can i use your (very expensive) china?". Drummer begrudgingly says yes, china gets hammered. COCK.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2014)

Folks in scenes need to help each other out in order to thrive, especially these days. 

This whole "oh no, you might scratch my guitar" mindset is so counter-intuitive to gigging regularly. Just like bringing all kinds of boutique gear to local shows and acting like the secret service. 

Someone needs something, help them out. Chances are they'll repay the favor at some point and as a whole it'll bring the bands in the local scene together. 

That doesn't mean that you shouldn't have nice things, or that you should be careless, but accept that things will get scars, that's the nature of playing live at small venues.


----------



## Ancient (Sep 26, 2014)

Other than cable's (of which I bring el cheapo extra's in case of emergency) I have a strict no borrow policy. The only and I mean only exception is if its somebody I know personally very very well and their amp blows up AT the gig before going on stage, and even then I'm the only one who handles it and adjusts settings / plugs in cables / etc. My amp set up is completely custom built and very different from any usual off the shelf type amp, it is 1 of 1 that will ever be built unless I personally order another. My guitars are in such a weird tuning that they would be unusable to pretty much anybody else, and my pedalboard? There should be absolutely no reason you need to borrow that.

My philosophy is being in a band and playing gigs is much like a job, if you don't have the tools to do the job or refuse to bring them then you can't do your job and you shouldn't be paid for it. I'm not going to hire a mechanic who asks to borrow my tools to fix my car because he didn't feel like bringing his tool box. 

I've spent a lot of time and money assembling my rig, making sure its gig ready, doing maintenance, transporting it to and from every show, and making sure I have a vehicle that can hold all of my gear. I would never ask to borrow gear (unless my amp blows up at the gig, I extend only the favors I would expect back), as I double and usually triple check that I am good to go and I wouldn't need anything from anyone else. I've been called names and confronted at shows because of this stance, but my view is "It's not my job to make you sound good or make sure you can play your set, that is your responsibility." That being said 95% of the bands I've ever played shows with had no issues and brought their own gear, the other 5% shouldn't have been playing the gig in the first place as they were unpracticed, amateur in demeanor, and lacking of band etiquette.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 26, 2014)

I had an amp head die during rehearsal on the day of a gig, back in 2001-ish. A nice fellow from another band on the lineup was generous enough to let me use his for my band's set.

Ever since, if anyone asked to use mine, I'd be of mind to pay it forward.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 26, 2014)

Haven't been asked for a guitar, but I've let other guys run through my rig before. Doesn't bother me too much honestly. I'd rather try and help out.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Sep 26, 2014)

When I did a college rock ensemble show I let a guy use my amp, fortunately he didn't affect my presets and he was just using one of my crunch channels I wasn't using for the show. This was when I used my Line 6 combo though.

Now, I'm probably not going to let anybody use my amp or cab unless I know them really well, and even then I can't guarantee I'd let them use it. I hate asking to use other people's gear and I'd only do it as a last resort option, so I'd like other people to act the same way.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 26, 2014)

When I was setting up local shows with bands made of people I knew, we shared a backline as much as possible to make things easy. I only use the clean channel on my legacy 1, and there aren't that many knobs, so it doesn't even bother me if my settings get tweaked. I know what I need. We'd get together and bang out who has what gear, and who needs what gear, and then plan our set order accordingly. It worked well because it minimized setup and got more bands using higher quality gear. Everybody won.

I wouldn't be nearly as shareful with complete strangers. The above way works great in a well-knit community of musicians, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2014)

Why do people think that thier rigs are ready to implode the second someone other than them plays through them? 

Amps are made to be played, and unless they literally try to mess them up, there's nothing regular playing will destroy unless there's an inherent problem with your rig already. 

Yeah, it's a pain in the ass if someone moves a knob, but doesn't everyone just write down thier settings and tape it to the top or back of the amp?


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Sep 26, 2014)

Problem is, where I am currently, so many of the other musicians around me at college seem to have next to no idea what they're doing. And it's not like we plan to share gear in a well-organized fashion. They'll come up to me literally when they're about to play and say, "hey dude, can I use your amp?" and then if you let them they'll change everything.

Ah, college.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh no! Not the knobs! 

Really, I'm not trolling. I'm in stitches.


----------



## Jake (Sep 26, 2014)

If someone asked me to use my amp hell yeah I'd say yes. I know where my settings are and it's not a huge deal if they would move some knobs. It's just a peavey 5150ii it's not made of gold. I'm actually really proud of how I had my live rig sounding and I would be honored if someone else wanted to use it 

Although I've transitioned to axe fx in the past month but still would gladly let anyone try it out as well. I guess i just trust that people aren't going to completely .... my shit up if I let them touch it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 27, 2014)

My black metal band played a show last night, it was a hectic day, not only did our bass player's amp crap out, I missed the little detail that using my iPad to run backing tracks and my iPhone to record the show meant that I had no device for JamUp, so we both had to ask the other bands to borrow their gear...

Karma is awesome.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 27, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh no! Not the knobs!
> 
> Really, I'm not trolling. I'm in stitches.



My rig is an 808 -> 6505 -> 1960BV...

Change the knobs all you like! its not going to sound much different!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 28, 2014)

If you wanna plug into the front of my Crate PowerBlock into a Frankencab with Bugera speakers, go right ahead. I'm not explaining my presets on my HD500, though. I like the idea of sharing cabs when possible because nobody wants to wait 30 minutes for a band to set-up cause the bar is too small to allow for backlining/pre-load in. I'm usually pretty annoyed by bands who don't ask about borrowing gear till right before they go on-stage. Then I'm usually 50/50 on being nice or saying "Nah, just go tell everyone you're an unprepared, unprofessional douche and you can't do your set." 

I did a show last year where one of the openers forgot their guitar (six string) so they borrowed an 8 string and just played all the same riffs on the bottom two strings.....not in the same tuning as the bassist.


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Honestly I have never had a problem lending out gear.

As has already been stated amps aren't going to break if you let someone play them and depending on the situation it can make setups/breakdown a lot easier. Also go ahead and play with the knobs so the guitars don't sound the exact same for the whole night (one downside to sharing).

As for guitars I have always brought at least 2 since (if possible)you should always have a backup and I am totally fine lending my backup guitar to anyone (unless your pretty drunk)...however if you treat it with disrespect you lose privileges. Which brings us to a fun byproduct of lending gear to other bands............. 

It makes you watch the other bands performances verrry closely


ps: No one has ever asked to use my FX board ...in the past it probably would have been totally fine....now that I'm getting some pretty nice stuff on it i'm glad no one ever asks


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Sep 28, 2014)

Gotta echo most of the dudes in this thread, unless there's an emergency in which case Good Samaritan Jarv makes his appearance or the guy has a sound attitude and frame of mind I keep my gear to myself. I'm a student, I don't have the money to insure or replace my kit and most if not all of my stuff has sentimental value to me (dad paying for gear against mother's wishes, birthday presents that kind of stuff). 

On the flip side, that's as good a reason as any to NOT act like a shithead at a gig. If you're in a pickle and you've demonstrated a great attitude both towards your gear and the crew/other attendees, your chance of getting a gear loan skyrockets. 

That's your moral of the story for today, kids, now off to bed with you.


----------



## bhakan (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm very open to others using my gear for shows. I was apprehensive at first, but other members of my band and I have had to borrow others equipment and it's really a huge help to have someone willing to let you borrow gear. Overall it's so much better to make friends and be helpful to the other bands you play with. If you go to shows distrusting and avoiding the other bands you're making things harder for yourself.

My guitar I'm more wary of lending, but I play in a alternative/rock band with mostly other punk bands and such, so luckily for me most people would rather not have to use a baritone 7 string, so that's pretty safe. My amp and cab I always lend out. If someone forgot something it's a lifesaver, and for a lot of basement shows I just backline it and let everyone use it. Most bands in the scene I play in just use a clean amp with a pedal board, and my Mesa has a fantastic clean channel and not having to load in an entire band through a crowded basement makes shows run so much smoother. I just stay nearby to make sure everything runs smoothly.


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 28, 2014)

Well, most folks don't wanna borrow my 7 string so I'm good there  

And as far as my amp and board goes, it's cool so long as they don't go hogwild on changing my knobs and whatnot. I loaned a bandmate the 6 string guitar I use in our band and just used the 7 string for the rest of the set cause he broke a string, but that's a bandmate and not another band. 

As far as my drumkit goes, I beat the hell out of it so I'll let anybody else do the same


----------



## Orgalmer (Sep 29, 2014)

A while back an old band of mine played a show and actually left a guitar at the venue. Stupid, I know, but there you go.

We had a show the next day and someone was kind enough to lend us their six string at that show, they also lent us their bass rig which was really nice. They sort of provided backline for that show which is not uncommon here.

If you don't mess up people's gear then I find people are accommodating most of the time. Some people like to re-arrange the settings on other people's gear like they know what they're doing (they don't) and that annoys the owner for sure.

I've also lent out my rigs to people who needed them, I've even brought my rig to a show I wasn't even playing but was happy to help out. Only when other people started using my rig and not taking care of it was I getting pissed off. From memory, literally nobody had a bass rig except the one I had brought so I took it off them after the second band - they didn't treat it as well as I'd have liked.

I've only ever once lent my bass to someone and that was a fvcking bad idea. They actually loaned my bass out to other bands for recording without telling me. That shit is not okay. I will never lend my guitar to anyone else, unless I know they can buy me a brand new one in the event that they break it.


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 29, 2014)

I've never had anyone ask me to use my guitar but people have used my amp and i have used other peoples amps.

Most of the time i'll ask if i can use their amp/cab at least a month before the gig. bands here often know each other one way or another so a lot of times it's all pre-arranged that one band will take a drumkit (although almost everyone will use the venues kit if there is one) the other will take an amp and so on.


----------



## The Q (Sep 29, 2014)

Orgalmer said:


> They actually loaned my bass out to other bands for recording without telling me.


I'm sorry but this deserves a punch in the face, for being a person that loans an ALREADY LOANED instrument without even asking. I don't think I could have held my temper if I were in your shoes.


----------



## robare99 (Sep 29, 2014)

We rarely play with another band. (We are a cover band) when we do, we share gear. For NYE we will be splitting sets back to back with another band. Instead if tearing down drums etc each time they will be using our drum kit, our bass amp. They are welcome to use my guitar rig (1984 100W JCM800 head and 212 cab) we are all professionals and I have no doubt they will treat our gear accordingly. 

Same with my guitars, if needed. They are on the ball and bring their own. If they want to try mine out for a few songs, no problemo. I've ran sound for them a few times, and consider them friends. They know what they are doing, so I have no concerns.

For multiband gigs I try to get the bands to share a kit, again, it saves a lot of time.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 29, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Folks in scenes need to help each other out in order to thrive, especially these days.
> 
> This whole "oh no, you might scratch my guitar" mindset is so counter-intuitive to gigging regularly. Just like bringing all kinds of boutique gear to local shows and acting like the secret service.
> 
> ...



Generally I agree with this, but it's a bit of a chicken/egg problem: the local scene should have people that respect each other. If a guitar, amp, or cab comes out, I generally don't mind a ding or scratch or whatever, that's just "mojo" or street cred for my gear. Something that I'm really worried about just doesn't come out of the house for something like this.

But it is possible for someone to jack something up easily and very quickly. Turn up an amp too loud and it could blow some speakers. Guy messes with some stuff on the back of an amp and accidentally turns up the amp with no cabinet plugged in at all. Guy whips a Gibson-type guitar around and bangs the headstock into something (bassist's instrument, an amp, etc.) and cracks the headstock. Etc. If the guys in the scene know what they're doing, none of this stuff is likely to happen. But a drunk jerk could pull off any of these things in the blink of an eye and your gear is kinda screwed.


----------



## Orgalmer (Sep 29, 2014)

The Q said:


> I'm sorry but this deserves a punch in the face, for being a person that loans an ALREADY LOANED instrument without even asking. I don't think I could have held my temper if I were in your shoes.


 
Yeah, dude. I don't think he knows that I know. One of the guys who used it thanked me and I was like "whoa, this is news to me dude, what the hell?" I'm sorry but you never ever do that, ever.

EDIT: Should also mention the poor guys who borrowed that bass weren't even told it was mine. They just assumed he owned it. Poor sods.


----------



## Axewield31 (Sep 30, 2014)

Personally, I don't really mind lending gear. 
I play in a small town(s) usually in small venues and the gigs are really a team effort from all the bands. Everyone just puts in where they can so things go as well as possible. Cabs are always fine to lend, particularly to touring bands. Most gigs every band uses the same bass rig plus whatever pedals and stuff the particular bassist uses. It's usually me who provides the bass rig too because I lend it to the bassist in my band and it's nicer than any of the other local bands' stuff.
Guitar amps I'm also pretty flexible to lend. On a few occasions I've seen a kid about to start a set playing through a 30w Line 6 Spider or whatever and offered him my rig. It reflects better on everyone for each band to sound good, so it's really not an issue and I don't see anything happening to an amp during their set that wouldn't happen while I'm using it. It's pretty hard to mistreat an amp.
Guitars aren't something that I've ever really been asked to lend out. Only one time when a band that we were good friends with travelled up from about 4 hours away and one of the guitarists forgot his guitar and the other was having massive setup issues with his trem. We just had a laugh about it and they borrowed mine and the other guitarist in my band's guitar. Was all good.
I've never been asked at a show for someone to use my guitar, but if I were it would depend on why they were asking to borrow it. If they were having issues with theirs or just generally forgot it, which does happen sometimes, I wouldn't be too worried and wouldn't have an issue. If someone just liked my guitar and wanted to try it, I don't think I would be as happy to give it to them, especially if they were down to play before me. 
Generally, I'm pretty flexible with gear lending. It often makes everything easier and sound better, which benefits everyone. At small hardcore shows everyone tends to be looking out for each other and just wants what's best for everyone. 
I also don't see much going wrong with my stuff when someone else is using it as opposed to myself. While I look after my gear pretty well, I don't baby it and am not worried about a scratch or dent here and there. There's just as much chance of that happening when I'm playing than someone else.


This would probably be a little different if I was gigging with an ultra high-end guitar as well. But I wouldn't do that, through fear that I'd fvck something up.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 30, 2014)

As a rule, from me, it's no.
Then, I can make exceptions if someone has his gear crapping out mid-show and they were nice people beforehand that didn't behave like assholes or royalty during soundcheck and their gear looks like it's reasonablu maintained etc.
But to people coming empty handed, no way. To people with beat up epiphones, no way. To dirty people, no way. etc. I can lend my gear, but I'll do so by seeing how you took care of yours.

Also, note that this is about impromptu gear changes. I have done shows where gear sharing was planned and have no objections to do them.


----------



## TeeWX (Sep 30, 2014)

IMHO I really have a hard time thinking of a situation where it's justifiable to ask someone else for gear. You should play gear that you trust, and in the event that it fails you should have a backup or be prepared not to play.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 30, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> IMHO I really have a hard time thinking of a situation where it's justifiable to ask someone else for gear. You should play gear that you trust, and in the event that it fails you should have a backup or be prepared not to play.



A smaller touring band's back up of a backup dies and they're playing back to back shows and don't have the spare cash to throw at a music store in a small town nor the time to seek a replacement. 

Idiot roadie drops [anything]. 

Super small stage at a venue in an area with strict noise ordinance, bands need to share gear in order for everyone to play a proper set. 

Someone's gear is stolen while on the road. 

The list goes on. Like I said, there's no reason to be stupid about who you lend your gear to, but shit does happen no matter how much preparation you take.


----------



## Ancient (Sep 30, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> A smaller touring band's back up of a backup dies and they're playing back to back shows and don't have the spare cash to throw at a music store in a small town nor the time to seek a replacement.
> 
> Idiot roadie drops [anything].
> 
> ...



These are definitely situation's where I would do what I could to help somebody out, there are always variables that deserve helping them out. My big quarrel is with guys who literally show up with nothing expecting someone else to provide gear for them (they also tend to ask for a better spot in the process...), refuse to bring out their gear because they bought a tiny lil sports car to impress the ladies but it can't haul their gear, or want to play through or with something better than what they own (I personally feel its not my job to make you sound good as nobody ever extended that to me). I'm very rigid in my no lending policy due to the specified and unique nature of a lot of my equipment, but I will do what ever I can to get them gear to use and even help them ask other bands or contact other local musicians I know, especially if they let us know ahead of time (which sadly at least in this area is a very small percentage of the time except with touring bands).


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 30, 2014)

In the wise words of Patrick Bateman: "Just say no"   

I haven't let anyone take any part of my gear on stage or out of my sight, but I've let a few cheap bass players use my tuner or some tools for a last minute setup adjustment before going on stage. 

I'm lucky enough that all of my gear is in road/rack cases with all of my pedals in a shelf controlled by a GCP, so most people wouldn't be able to figure out my rig anyway


----------



## rectifryer (Sep 30, 2014)

I feel like if I take enough care to be responsible enough to always have a backup, that I shouldn't be inconvenienced by another's lack of preparation. Lack of preparation on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part. All it takes is for the cab cable to come unplugged and then you are looking at a toasted output transformer. If someone jars your amp, it could easily damage hot tubes. I see sharing guitars as a matter of hygiene, really.


----------



## sage (Oct 1, 2014)

I have been the fortunate recipient of an amp loan when my amp gave up the ghost in our first song. 

As much as I agree with the "Lack of prep on your part..." philosophy, I'm usually the first guy to offer a loan. Granted, all my guitars are Floyd equipped and tuned to Drop B, so they're not as useful as they could be for most folks.


----------



## Ancient (Oct 1, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> Lack of preparation on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part.


----------



## MrPowers (Oct 2, 2014)

Generally speaking I try not to lend out gear anymore, specifically the smaller stuff like power strips, power cords, speaker cables, etc... And I really only avoid it because I'm familiar with myself enough to know that, if I lend something small out, I WILL forget it and it will be gone. I've lost too many power strips and power cables.

That said, I don't really mind people using my amp. The only stipulation is that they HAVE to use my cab (unless I am familiar with/trust theirs) because I don't want to have to worry about impedance mismatches or anything of the sort. Other than that, everything is marked and it's no problem.

Guitars as a rule I don't lend because I can't stand having other people's sweat on the necks. That said, I'm not completely opposed to it and would probably give someone the benefit of the doubt under the right circumstances.


----------



## Dayn (Oct 2, 2014)

Never. Whenever I loan _anything_ it always come back in worse condition (if at all).

I don't know how people do it. How the .... do people ruin things so easily?


----------



## Orgalmer (Oct 3, 2014)

> I don't know how people do it. How the .... do people ruin things so easily?



You'd be surprised how often people just go through gear because they treat it like shit. I take fairly good care of my instruments but a lot of people still would consider my playing style "rough" but some people wouldn't care if their entire rig went up in flames if it looked cool onstage. Bonus points if someone got it on film!


----------



## coldandhomeless (Oct 5, 2014)

Anyone can borrow my rig, but i seriously doubt they would be able to hook it up properly lol. So as long as im the tech, they can use it if they want.
As for guitars, i specifically buy equipment for others to use... i got a bunch of ibanez rgs in different tunings i never use just waiting for someone to use them. But noone gonna play MY main guitars. Helltothe.... no... ring dings, bracelet scrapes, necklace knocks, exaggerated pick scratches...not a chance.... it is fun to have more backup gear in your arsenol than most bands have main gear. Lol


----------



## Veldar (Oct 6, 2014)

The last gig I play the headlining bassist asked me to borrow my lead which was funny that he brought everything except that, I'll lend my bass but its a 6 string so most people are but off and my amp head & cab as long as their used together, my pedal board is the exception...no one touches my babies.


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 7, 2014)

I borrowed some guy's 5150 one time cause the show was on the 4th floor of this dirty old building with no elevator, and my amp was in the trunk of a car 2 blocks away. Everything went fine. That guy was really nice.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Oct 7, 2014)

A friend's band forgot to bring their entire drumkit. Not sure how they managed that. Anyhow, I lent them mine. When I got it back, the lip of the hoop on the snare was bent. Not sure how that guy managed that. 

Other than that it's ok though.


----------



## Casper777 (Oct 8, 2014)

The only piece of gear I let other people use is my cab... as well, you can't really damage it.. If they screw up the impedance match, it's their head that will burn! 

But my answer is always no for amps or guitars...


----------



## SkyIllusion (Oct 8, 2014)

I've let a few friends use my amp/cab before. It really depends on the situation and I think that is going to be the most common answer.

There have been a few times where I've needed to use an instrument cable and people haven't let me so I tend to not *most* bands in my area use my shit. I normally go by a few things.

Do I know and trust the person? 
Did we plan to share gear before hand?
Is the person asking to share gear a jerk and do they look like they know how to handle equipment?
Have I asked this person for help in the past and they have said no?

I've only let a guitar to one person and that was Tom from Last Chance to Reason because I'm really solid friends with those guys.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Oct 8, 2014)

In case of an emergency, I will lend everything I can and I'm happy to explain how to use it. If someone's guitar blows up mid-show and we play in a similar tuning, I have no issues giving him mine. Why? Because shit happens unfortunately and no one really wins when a band's show is cut short or can't even begin due to unlucky circumstances.

If someone comes up at a show with only his guitar and is expecting people will lend him stuff it's a slightly different story, not so much because of the gear itself, but because of the wrong attitude.

But in general, I have never had a single issue with anyone using my gear. Some of it (amps, cabs) you can't really break unless you set it on fire, and it's meant to be played after all.


----------



## Hemorrhage (Oct 10, 2014)

I borrow the amps and cabs, especially if its pre-arranged. Usually the venues are so small that there is no point for all bands to haul their cabs and drum kits and w/e to the venue. Its easier for everyone. 

I always lend my amp if something breaks up. People are usually a bit intimidated by an Axe FX setup tho. Also if some guys show up with a setup like "I'm just gonna put my pedal straight to the FOH" we usually offer our rigs for the greater good. That of course depends on the person you'd lend it to, if he is a complete twat its instant karma. 

If a guy shows up at a venue without his gear and starts begging for people to give him lewt for the gig he is going to have a bad time. The band of our size (and the bands we play with) plays on gigs that 99% of time are a result of co-operation. There is no room for ignorant dickfaces in that scenario. 

What you will not borrow is my Amfisound. It's usually worth as much as the other bands whole setup and I'll cut you if you touch it without permission. I'll help you fix your guitar or lend you spare strings but my main guitar is too personal and valuable. If I had a cheapish spare axe then I could consider it. 

I would never go ask for gear to borrow from our headliner if I do not know them well unless it was a true "emergency". An amateur move.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 10, 2014)

I've shared my cabs along with my bass player sharing his whenever we've headlined, but only with bands that we knew well, and knew that they wouldn't destroy our gear. We would do this on occassion to help facilitate a consistent backline that would facilitate a faster change up. The allowed each band to get 2 or 3 more songs into their set. Often times, I would tech for one of these bands during their gigs if I was unscheduled with my band.

Networking is vital in this industry, the more you have someone else's back, the greater the potential for them to want to have yours.


----------



## Maggai (Oct 10, 2014)

I let Vogg use my Peavey 6505+. Because, well it's Vogg!
Generally I try to be nice about that stuff. Cabs are no problem, but I have not let anyone use my Axe FX II.
But if their equipment broke down or something, I'd help out of course. I remember playing with this band that thought they were the shit (they weren't). But they were bigger than my band, and we opened. We had crappy equipment at the time, so we asked if we could use some of theirs. They said no. And we thought that was really lame, and it also caused a really long change over because the stage was so small, and we had to swap out the entire drum kit and cabs, everyhting! so I think of that when someone asks us.


----------



## McKay (Oct 13, 2014)

Cabs and shells yes, amps sometimes, instruments never unless it's a friend. Sharing cabs and shells is a question of practicality. There's a reason touring bands often share the same basic equipment.

It just depends on how easily broken something is & how expensive it is to replace. It's hard to bust a cab, especially if you spend 25 seconds making sure it's set up right with their amp.


----------



## Albionic (Oct 15, 2014)

If a band contacts me and arranges before hand then unless i sense they are dicks i'll usually agree to lend my amp/modeller. hell i'll probably even program a couple of patches for them if i have the time. Also in the event of an unforeseen breakdown i could probably persuaded to step up and save the show. 

But if you just turn up to a gig with no gear and expect to use mine with no prior agreement then no way.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 15, 2014)

Reminds me of a story:

We played a show in a little bar this one time, and had agreed ahead of time on what would be shared or not (one set of cabs, drums, etc- everyone else just brings heads and breakables). Then one of the bands shows up with a whole second drum kit- I don't remember the details, but I think part of the confusion was that there were left-handed drummers and complicated change-overs involved. Maybe it was one of those times where once the drums were set up on stage he refused to move it out of the way for the other drummers or something, I don't remember. The details are unimportant.

Anyway, this guy, from some local band I'd never heard of before, refused to let anyone use any part of his kit, or to use anyone else's kit- and when asked why he wouldn't, his response was gold:

"You wouldn't ask Slayer to borrow their drum kit would you?"


----------



## stevexc (Oct 15, 2014)

First and foremost, if I know you personally and I'm around for the gig, definitely. Hell, there's even a couple guys who I'd loan stuff out to with no exceptions.

But at an average gig? If it's an emergency and you seem cool, I might loan my bass out, but probably not. If my amp is set up, I'll probably let you use that though. I'm with Max -what are they gonna do, fiddle with the knobs?


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 15, 2014)

stevexc said:


> First and foremost, if I know you personally and I'm around for the gig, definitely. Hell, there's even a couple guys who I'd loan stuff out to with no exceptions.
> 
> But at an average gig? If it's an emergency and you seem cool, I might loan my bass out, but probably not. If my amp is set up, I'll probably let you use that though. I'm with Max -what are they gonna do, fiddle with the knobs?



A band once borrowed our bassists Trace Elliot head and blew it up. Seriously. He was playing, and then it just stopped working (one of the caps blew, apparently)

GRANTED: The amp itself had some issues, but there was something about this dudes bass, pickups, playing, or a combination of all 3 that caused a cap to blow. The only reason I don't write it off as coincidence is because it had happened 2-3 other times during that tour alone.

Even with all of that, they were super cool guys, and our bands instantly hit it off. I wouldn't hesitate to loan them my gear again (just not their bassist  )


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


> A band once borrowed our bassists Trace Elliot head and blew it up. Seriously. He was playing, and then it just stopped working (one of the caps blew, apparently)
> 
> GRANTED: The amp itself had some issues, but there was something about this dudes bass, pickups, playing, or a combination of all 3 that caused a cap to blow. The only reason I don't write it off as coincidence is because it had happened 2-3 other times during that tour alone.
> 
> Even with all of that, they were super cool guys, and our bands instantly hit it off. I wouldn't hesitate to loan them my gear again (just not their bassist  )



There is absolutely no pickup, bass, or playing style that would do that to an amp. The way the signal path works and the kind of signal the instrument sends simply wouldn't physically be able to harm anything. 

In fact, it's typically the other way around, grounding issues with the gear leading the electricity from the amp into the instrument, and through the unfortunate player.


----------



## Maverick187 (Oct 31, 2014)

chamelious said:


> Lending shells cabs when prearranged- defo
> 
> Lending shells cabs when not prearranged- usually
> 
> ...





Agree on all this 110%!!!!!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Oct 31, 2014)

Just as many, it depends on the situation. I have never been asked by someone to use my guitar and I hope that never happens. I definitely do not like lending my gear out. It is usually the most expensive shit there unless we are opening for a bigger band.

I have lent my amp head to a touring band that had tubes shit out on the the night before. Of course they asked to use MY amp out of the other half dozen amps there haha. I was a bit worried but all was well.

Another time I lent someone my entire half stack, thankfully it was a peice of shit and before I had any good gear. I had to leave after we played and some ....bag wanted to use my horrible horrible stack. Why in the world?? Anyway my drummer said oh dont worry I will watch it and bring it back to you.

Yeah that did not end well. Someone knocked it over and one of the speaker jacks was ....ed and it bent in the chassis. Thank god there was a second speaker out and thank god it was a crappy amp.

I will always be hesitant to lend anyone my gear but it really just depends. If it is a legit touring band that had something happen to them then sure absolutely but if it is just some random kid I dont know that wants to use my amp because he thinks its sounds so cool or because he "forgot" his amp I don't think I would be so generous.

Call me a dick but my amp is expensive and chances are if someone has the nerve to ask to use it then they won't have the money to replace it when they break it for whatever reason.


----------



## InfestedRabite (Nov 2, 2014)

I think it's -better- for bands to share amp/backline gear, just to facilitate quicker changeovers, less messing around that way. Most gigs here everyone sorts it out beforehand and says what they're bringing, so there's no surprises and people know when they're leaving/loading up etc. It's always good to be able to walk to the gig with all the gear you need (and planning on getting the EHX 44. Magnum soon, so won't even need to use other amp heads...)

However, I'd be a little wary of letting someone use one of my guitars if they had a problem with theirs that seemed like it was their own fault, but if i knew them and knew that they were legit I'd be down with it. I've let people use my pedalboard before though, that's more expensive than the bloody guitar...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 6, 2014)

Casper777 said:


> The only piece of gear I let other people use is my cab... as well, you can't really damage it.. If they screw up the impedance match, it's their head that will burn!
> 
> But my answer is always no for amps or guitars...



I forgot to mention this in my previous post in this thread, but I once loaned out my old Marshall 1960A for an all-day festival type of show in my hometown. I didn't really have to worry about anyone walking out with it since either I or a trusted friend were there through the entire day watching over all of the backlined gear, plus the impedance thing didn't matter since I was the only one using a tube amp that day  it did end up gathering a few more scuffs and scratches, but I was honestly expecting a lot worse. 

I've only loaned out my amp once, and that was a pretty unique situation. I was drumming for a band and the day of one of our shows, our lead guitarist tells me hadn't brought his rig into town from his dad's house a few towns over because he figured he could "just use mine" that night  ironically, he, the guy/bandmate I trusted most handling my gear, ended up being the one to rip a caster out of my cab and lost the power cable for my head  never again.


----------



## AuroraTide (Nov 6, 2014)

If they ask in advance I'll probably say yes is its a similar style band but if Im packing up and you say "I can use your amp right?" Then it's a 100% no


----------



## SevenString (Nov 7, 2014)

For certain personal types of gear, I'd be okay if it was someone I knew and trusted.

If it was something cheap like an old crappy amp or something I knew another person couldn't really hurt, I'd be more open.

However, I typically do shows where I'm the main/only act so anyone who wants to "use my stuff" isn't part of the show anyway and is really asking to perform when they aren't on the bill. Now, I occasionally ask special guests (friends) to come up for a song or two but now we're back to known people who I trust.

Funny story: a number of times at various gigs while I'm on break, I've seen some drunk or otherwise uninhibited guitar player I don't know walking toward my guitar(s) on stage with the obvious intent of picking it up without my permission.

Every time I've seen this, as the guitar player gets closer to my guitar, he gets a wide-eyed WTF expression and veers off. I've seen the hand actually outstretched to pick it up off the stand and then... oops!

A big fat 8-string seems to freak 'em out and having those extra strings seems to protect me against the yokels.


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 10, 2014)

This thread reminds me of a party a bunch of years ago. My friends' band was playing, and before them was this other......band? ....To me they were more like a bunch of punkasses obviously trying too hard and failing....Anyhow, I had bad vibes about them from the get-go, they had the shitty attitude of mega rockstars, acting cocky and full of themselves as soon as they arrived. Go figure, they REALLY effing sucked. Anyhow... their guitar player didn't bring an amp (wtf?) and asked my buddy to borrow his. My friend reluctantly agreed, and they farted out their terrible set of something that was not-quite songs. 

Anyhow.... Show passes, my friend goes to get his amp....This piece of shit snot-faced scenster clown grabs the amp, holds it out.....and I'm not even kidding, just drops the ....ing thing on the floor in front of my friend. You could CLEARLY tell he did it on purpose. He even went on to say "sorry?.... Kind of a shit amp anyways" in a sarcastic tone. 

It's a good thing, being the mega rockstars they were, they left right after the set, cause my buddy was brooding over it for a little while and then had enough and started looking for the little ....er. 


My stance is simple : Not happening unless I know you, and have a good feel for who you are and how much you respect other people's property. There's people whom I know well, and I wouldn't even lend them a pedal, but there's others whom I don't know as well, whom I would lend something like an amp out. 

All that said, with guitars it's a bit different. Depends on the axe, some could be borrowed, others, absolutely not.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Nov 12, 2014)

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> This piece of shit snot-faced scenster clown grabs the amp, holds it out.....and I'm not even kidding, just drops the ....ing thing on the floor in front of my friend. You could CLEARLY tell he did it on purpose. He even went on to say "sorry?.... Kind of a shit amp anyways" in a sarcastic tone.



That kid would have lost his teeth, instantly. And any gear he did remember to bring to the gig with him that night, would have been mine.

That's inexcusable behavior.


----------



## mongey (Nov 13, 2014)

I've lent my amp and cab a few times before . I dont mind it if they ask before and they have a good excuse, like being interstate or something . I have had people ocme and ask to borrow an amp while the rest of their band is setting up . WTF dude ! also had a young dude once at a gig with a crappy behringer combo come up and ask if he could use my recto cause his amp is crap .I said No 

guitars I won't lend. If I know the guy and he breaks a string or something and needs it on stage thats fine but some random , no deal ever


----------



## ben_hurt (Nov 15, 2014)

Most of the time I'm now playing with other adults and nobody is a moron, so we try and share cabs as much as possible. We're usually playing small venues and having 4 bands backline gets really cramped. We almost always use our own heads, pedal boards, guitars and drums, though.


----------



## IVIaverick52 (Nov 18, 2014)

depends on the gear. An amp? Totally! Stomp boxes? As long as they don't jump up and down on them. Guitar? NO! Drums? NO! Any gear a fellow artist wants to borrow may never touch their hands, that's my rule. That means if they want to use an amp, I set it up and tear it down for them, the only thing they get to touch is the gain and eq.


----------



## iamnoah262 (Nov 18, 2014)

I was playing a show with my old band once and a kit asked our bassist if he could borrow his wireless unit. Simple enough... We lent it to him. But oh crap, he forgot his strap... Could he borrow that too? Sure. But oh wait, his band forgot his bass head so all he had was a cab... Could he just borrow our amp too? Oh by the way, he didn't have a bass either, anyway he could borrow one?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 18, 2014)

Weirdest thing I ever heard was if I could lend out 30% of my locking nut  Reason: his hex screw had no more thread on it. So I said gtfo kid. I would've said that anyway.

I once lended out my Ibanez Universe at a talent show in 1998. Forgot to tell him about seven strings. Oooops, sorry about that. The poor guy didn't know what the hell was wrong with his playing


----------



## KingAenarion (Nov 18, 2014)

With prior planning I will lend anything, but I'll make sure I get a verbal contract and at least a text message or email saying that if they break it, they will pay for it.

If someone knows they won't have something and don't plan in advance to borrow it I'll literally make them write on a piece of paper "I ________ agree to the use of James Dxxxxx's _________ on the condition that any damage occured to it during my usage of said equipment will be paid for in full by me within 3 working days or be subject to claims of damages. Signed ___________ Date ___________ Time ______________" That's usually because the kinds of people to come interstate to play a show and don't plan in advance to compensate for not having a guitar cab or whatever tend to be (in my experience) the kinds of people who don't really give a shit about theirs or other people's equipment.

If shit breaks on the night or during a set I'll lend what is needed, but I'll stand there watching them use it. I had to literally wave my arms and shake my head at someone who was trying to lift one of my guitars into the air above his head via the floyd rose when I did it once and afterwards had to explain to him why the visual of him lifting the guitar was unnecessary when it wasn't his.

Cables and shit I'll just lend no worries. They're easy to fix and easy to make, so they don't worry me. But instruments and electronics...


----------



## hairychris (Nov 19, 2014)

Gigs I usually play have shared cabs, so if I'm lending then that's cool. Usually the promoter will have worked out who's bringing what.

Heads are generally yes-ish, as long as you clear with me beforehand. Only problem is that my Diezel only runs at high gain and is temperamental... plus don't touch the EQ on the rhythm channel! I'm more chilled with bass rig.

Cables are cool as long as I get them back.

Stomps? Ummm, not really, don't want people dicking with the pedalboard.

Guitars are a definite no-no. I did, once, it got abused and never again. I'd only consider lending instruments to bandmates, that's it.


----------

